# Hurricane lake...the usual



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Full moon, they say. Bream are on bed, they say... pshh. There could be a $100 bill pinned to a tree, and all I had to do was walk over and get it to have that 100 bucks. By the time I got to the tree there'd be a swarm of bees and 15 spiders helping a rattlesnake guard that 100 bucks... catch of the day pictured below...


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

That would make a good bait for a 12 pound bass in one of those big grassy lakes in south Florida. Tough fishing day for sure, but you didn't get skunked.


----------



## FLfishR (Oct 3, 2007)

That would have made a great bait in Hurricane.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

I fished Hurricane Lake once a couple summers ago while visiting my in-laws. Never could find any bass. Are there bass in that lake?


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

That golden shiner would make a fine flathead bait. I thought I was ordering that size a few weeks ago for my bait tank, but when they arrived there were none over 3" long.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yepper...them shiners are awesome bait!!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

How did he taste?


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Fished Hurricane last Sunday for 2 hours 7 to 9am. Caught 6 Bass and 4 Bream. Lost 3 Bass. All were caught on Beetle Spins and small crank baits. Bass measured 12" or less. Wind was whipping!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sicfish, I think I see your problem - your boat is too clean and organized! You're gonna need some bream blood (dried), some ground-in worm dirt, several lost dehydrated minnows, at least two empty vienna sausage cans, and a doobie roach floating in an inch of bilge water. Some tobacco spit on the inside starboard gunnel is always a nice touch.

Codwrinkle and I have starter kits for as low as $19.95, and you can double the order for $24.95 (just pay separate shipping and handling).


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I counted 18 water bottles on the floor of mine Friday. There's about 20 there now


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I counted 18 water bottles on the floor of mine Friday. There's about 20 there now


That's your flotation. Put those in your shirt and with the little vest you have for your beard you should be good to go.


It's getting dirty, slowly. I usually have PLENTY of time between catches so not much gets messed up...


----------

